# Magazine stuck



## DJPJ (Oct 3, 2021)

Good day all. I took my Browning Hi-Power 9mm out of the safe today after quite some time without use, put in a mag, holstered it and went about my day. At the end of the day I tried to unload it, but the magazine appears jammed. The release button is completely frozen. No movement at all upon pressing. I cleared the weapon, but the mag is still stuck. Any advice or ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

If the release button is frozen in place, you could try placing some drops of penetrating oil on it near the frame. Then lay it on it’s side and let it work overnight.

if that doesn’t work, a few light raps with a wooden dowel and light hammer may free it up and get it moving again.

after that you may have to pull the grip panels and see if you can inspect for obstruction and possibly get better placement of penetrating oil.

I suspect either old oil dried in the channel for the mag release or it has light rust. Either can gum it up and seize it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd also suggest trying to push upward on the base of the magazine, and firmly holding that upward pressure as you try to press the magazine button. If there is anything causing the button to jam against the cutout/ledge in the magazine body, that might give you enough slack to get it moving again.

.


----------



## OldGnome (Oct 4, 2014)

...and don't forget to empty the magazine before trying any of the above.


----------



## DJPJ (Oct 3, 2021)

Thank you for the advice. I was able with a bit of oil to get the button to eject the clip. Unfortunately I think it may be a minor issue, but a bit more than a little lube will fix. 

Unless I press on the small cover opposite the mag release (see pic) the magazine will not seat properly. The actual release button remains depressed and the mag falls out. I am thinking the cover is supposed to provide some spring pressure to return the button to the out position and it is not working.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DJPJ said:


> Thank you for the advice. I was able with a bit of oil to get the button to eject the clip. Unfortunately I think it may be a minor issue, but a bit more than a little lube will fix.
> 
> Unless I press on the small cover opposite the mag release (see pic) the magazine will not seat properly. The actual release button remains depressed and the mag falls out. I am thinking the cover is supposed to provide some spring pressure to return the button to the out position and it is not working.
> 
> View attachment 20196


Fortunately it really is a minor issue. Now you have to remove the magazine release by turning that screw counter clockwise and remove the magazine release out of the frame. Once it's out turn the screw clockwise and remove that part (catch lock) and spring from the magazine release. Clean the channel in the frame along with the magazine release, catch lock and spring. Make sure that you also clean the channel in the magazine release where the spring and catch lock rides. Then put it all back together and you should be good to go. If you need a new spring or any other part Midwest Gun Works more than likely has them. Magazine Latch Spring Although I doubt you'll need anything. Disassembling/reassembling the magazine release and a good thorough cleaning should loosen things up.


----------



## DJPJ (Oct 3, 2021)

desertman said:


> Fortunately it really is a minor issue. Now you have to remove the magazine release by turning that screw counter clockwise and remove the magazine release out of the frame. Once it's out turn the screw clockwise and remove that part (catch lock) and spring from the magazine release. Clean the channel in the frame along with the magazine release, catch lock and spring. Make sure that you also clean the channel in the magazine release where the spring and catch lock rides. Then put it all back together and you should be good to go. If you need a new spring or any other part Midwest Gun Works more than likely has them. Magazine Latch Spring Although I doubt you'll need anything. Disassembling/reassembling the magazine release and a good thorough cleaning should loosen things up.


Thanks! Fully cleaning and lubing the mag release got me back in business. Really appreciate your help and knowledge.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DJPJ said:


> Thanks! Fully cleaning and lubing the mag release got me back in business. Really appreciate your help and knowledge.


You're always welcome! I'm glad that it worked out.


----------

